# Bourbon Street Chicken



## AllenOK (Oct 9, 2005)

I don't think this dish is actually Cajun/Creole.  However, most folks associate with that cuisine.

Bourbon Street Chicken

Though this dish is said to be NOT Cajun, It has become associated with Cajun and I see it on several good Cajun sites. 

1 Chicken, cut up 
-or- 1 ½# boneless chicken breast 
For the glaze:
1 c Jim Beam Bourbon whiskey 
½ c Dark brown sugar 
1 c Ketchup 
2 t Worcestershire sauce 
¼ c White vinegar 
1 T Fresh lemon juice 
3 T garlic, minced 
½ t Dry mustard 
Salt and pepper to taste 

Combine Bourbon, sugar, ketchup, sauce, lemon juice, garlic, salt and pepper. Chicken can be marinated for a few hours in the sauce, but it is not mandatory. 
If you BBQ the chicken, baste it with the sauce.  When it is turned be sure and reserve some for dipping. 
	If you are pan-fry the chicken , brown the chicken, then pour the sauce into the pan and simmer for 5 minutes till sauce thickens. Serve with rice or pasta.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 9, 2005)

Many years ago I worked near a little place that served this as the house special. Once in a blue moon I would treat myself and order a plateful brimming with mashed potatoes and dirty rice.....Thanks for jogging my memory of days gone by


----------



## Constance (Oct 9, 2005)

Cajun or not, it's definately Southern...and I doubt if a Cajun would turn it down!


----------



## mish (Oct 9, 2005)

Don't want to be redundant... so in a word Ooh La La.  Looks great, Allen.  I don't care for hot and spicy, and always looking for new ideas/ways to prepare chicken.  Thank you.


----------



## Alix (Oct 10, 2005)

How did I miss this one? I am putting it into my files now. I think this one will go over well with the kiddos. Anyone try this yet? If so, how did you do the chicken? I am thinking I would either do it in the oven or on the BBQ.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 10, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> and I doubt if a Cajun would turn it down!



Cajuns don't turn any kind of food down, Connie.  For true!  I always liked the way Justin Wilson would describe numbers of servings on his Cajun cooking show:

"Feeds about 2 Cajuns and 12 regular people."


----------



## Constance (Oct 11, 2005)

That's because they cook such wonderful food, Mudbug!


----------



## GB (Oct 11, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> I always liked the way Justin Wilson would describe numbers of servings on his Cajun cooking show:
> 
> "Feeds about 2 Cajuns and 12 regular people."


Wow maybe I am Cajun and just didn't know it


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 12, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> Wow maybe I am Cajun and just didn't know it


LOL, I wonder if my DH is Cajun and doesn't know it too, GB! I tease him that he has two hollow legs!


----------



## Corinne (Oct 15, 2005)

This looks great. Copied, pasted & sent to myself. I wonder if this would be similiar to TGIFriday's Bourbon Chicken Bites. Actually, I think theirs is breaded but this sounds like it would work if I cubed the chicken, breaded, fried it & covered it with the sauce. Thank you!


----------



## Alix (Dec 7, 2006)

OK, I did this tonight. Marinated the chicken breasts a bit first, then did them in the frying pan and poured the sauce over them in a casserole and let them bake for awhile. Served over rice and with a nice green salad. It was lovely Allen. I think next time I'm going to amp it up with some chiles. And maybe a little bit of molasses to deepen the flavour. This gets a 4 out of 5 stars at our place.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 7, 2006)

Alix just told me she made this - I am ripping this page out right now and filing it!  

Next chicken dish will be this!  I'll pound out the chicken and do that way if I use boneless, skinless - otherwise I'll brown and bake or brown and cover.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 7, 2006)

At my house we call this "oven" bbq chicken...you can use your favorite commercial bbq sauce or make your own as Allen's recipe does...

In season slice a couple of Vidalia onions on top...several shots of hot sauce or Tabasco and you are good to go....

Oh...the Jim Beam...serve it over ice... sip slowly...while the bird cooks.


----------



## VaporTrail (Jul 31, 2007)

Delicious.

Prepared using Garlic powder in place of actual garlic (yes, yes... gasp, 'heathen' and all that... but I have a big economy size jar of the stuff, and I'll use what I got before I buy more). Used 2 tsp of garlic, and I think that might have been just at tad understated, but was still yum.

I also used a little extra lemon juice when I pan-browned the chicken, so there was a bit more lemon flavor. I then simmered the chicken in the sauce for about 10 minutes (I'm not a big fan of alcohol, so I wanted as much out as possible, and I also like my sauce pretty thick). This is DEFINATELY getting in my "what to cook" list.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jul 31, 2007)

Sounds great, gonna try it soon, thanks for posting!


----------



## mackeeg (Jul 31, 2007)

Does this have a big alcohol taste?


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Jul 31, 2007)

Golden Corral has Bourbon St Chicken on there buffet every day and they tell me they season with a proprietary seasoning and grill when almost done they give it a liberal shot of Teriyaki sauce and finish grilling, it is very good but no bourbon, and it realy stick's up the grill >:-(((((((nasty. yours sound good I am going to tryall though I am not a big fan of dead bird.
   Dave


----------



## VaporTrail (Aug 9, 2007)

*Mackeeg*: I don't drink alcohol very often (we're talking almost never, though I do cook with beer and such occasionally), so I'm fairly sensitive to the taste. The "raw" sauce had a pretty noticeable (for me) alcohol taste, but wasn't actively unpleasant either. It's really just a matter of getting the alcohol out. You figure you've got just under a half cup of pure alcohol (90 proof bourbon) diluted in almost two and a half cups of other liquid ingredients (counting the sugar as liquid, brings the raw alcohol content down to about 20%). Cooking that for a while will drop it a lot, as alcohol has a much lower vaporization point than water and is probably the first to go. 

After simmering (uncovered) as long as it did, almost all of the alcohol had evaporated, but left behind the other flavors from the bourbon, I didn't notice much of an alcohol taste at all. I'm sure someone less sensitive to it wouldn't have noticed a thing.

Planning on making this again soon.


----------



## GB (Aug 9, 2007)

Vaportrail, simmering the sauce for 10 minutes is not really removing much of the alcohol at all. Check out this chart to see what I mean.


----------



## Rom (Aug 12, 2007)

Where I live we have a nite club called *"Bourbon Street"* LOL


----------



## Alix (Aug 13, 2007)

Heeeey! Thanks for resurrecting this one. My family loved it and I totally forgot about it. Might leave this for dinner tonight.


----------



## VaporTrail (Aug 24, 2007)

*GB*: According to that chart (Alcohol Burn Off), simmering for 15 minutes will remove 60% of the alcohol (leaving you with 40% retained). The progression that follows (every half hour of time on the heat beyond the first equating to about a 5% drop in alcohol content) leads me to believe that the majority of burnoff occurs in the first 10 minutes.

Since this starts with about a half cup of pure alcohol, a 50% alcohol burnoff gives you a quarter cup of alcohol in about 2 and a half cups of other ingredients. This is less than 10% of the total by volume.

When I said "almost all of the alcohol had evaporated" I was incorrect... but simmering for 10 minutes will remove a large quantity of alcohol.


----------



## Alix (Jan 4, 2009)

FOUND IT! I have been searching for this recipe for ages. I forgot what it was called and simply couldn't find it again. And searching for Allen's name didn't work either dang it all. I got stubborn today and just kept on hunting til I found it. I think I will make this either tonight or tomorrow. (I may have to clean out the fridge tonight)


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks, Alix.  This recipe looks good and I saved it to my recipe files.


----------



## Seven S (Jan 4, 2009)

I recall a discussion thread on here a couple years back regarding the "cooking out of the alcohol" in recipes that called for using it.  It got into a very heated argument, apparently, not as much of it cooks out as previously thought.  anyways...

food police tip...  if you choose to marinate the chicken in the sauce prior to grilling as stated in the recipe as optional, I would certainly recommend boiling the marinated sauce prior to using it for basting the chicken.  better yet... make more sauce than stated, reserve some aside for basting or dipping, and use the remainder for marinating... discard the marinade portion.


----------



## Glorie (Jan 4, 2009)

This sounds phenomenal - I can't wait to make it, I have a bottle of Jim Beam just screaming "USE ME!!" lol


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ah yes, Bourbon Street Chicken, good stuff thanks for the recipe!

I think they associated it with LA just because of Bourbon St. not realizing it was actually because it had bourbon in it.
Think Bourbon flavored chicken.... kinda... sorta... ah just tell me to shut up and eat! LOL.


----------



## Alix (Jan 5, 2009)

Shut up and eat Buddy. This is dinner tonight for us.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 5, 2009)

Pass the plate, stuffing my mouth with food is a good way to shut up! LOL


----------



## Alix (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey Buddy, you would have fit right in at the table, lots of munching, little talking! Thats how you know something tastes good in our house!


----------

